# Eigene Dateien in Windows Vista verschieben



## Maximus (11. Februar 2007)

Hallo,

kurze Frage:

Kann mir jemand sagen, wie man unter Windows Vista den Ordern C:\Benutzer auf eine andere Festplatte verschieben kann?
Ich würde gerne meine "Eigenen Dateien" auf eine andere Festplatte legen.

Danke für Eure Hilfe.

Gruss Maximus


----------



## Radhad (11. Februar 2007)

Tja, da habe ich bisher noch nicht nach gesucht, aber ich vermute mal, es gibt nen Registry-Eintrag dazu. Vielleicht hilft der Trick für XP dabei...


----------

